# limping and lameness front leg



## pj12 (Feb 22, 2007)

hi all, 
i don't post much but i'm a regular lurker...great forum!

our golden, dexter, is now about 14.5mos old. he's never had any limping or lameness problems until the past few weeks. he's a solid boy, not at all overweight and active. 

over the past couple of days he's come up limping on his left front leg. it's now a very noticeable limp (bobbing head etc) and he also usually does not want to bear weight on it when standing/sitting. i've checked his paws thoroughly, nothing there.

he had a similiar episode about 5-6 weeks ago. we put him on strict crate rest and he slowly was back to normal, after 2wks he was completely fine.

we have a 3yr old lab as well and the two play rather rambunctiously so i attributed it then to a pulled muscle, strain etc.

so couple of questions:
if it's an elbow/ED or shoulder problem, would the problem go away completely only to return a few weeks later?

i know about pano as well, but is he a little too old for that? and it's also the same leg that's he again limping on, is pano more likely to show up in the same leg or shift legs as i thought i read?

i'm hoping and praying it's only a muscle strain, pull, and so i'd like to wait a few more days with him on crate rest again and take him in to the vets if we don't see any improvement. will waiting a week or so do significant damage if it's an ED or shoulder problem???

thanks for any advice, thoughts. we just hate seeing our golden boy suffer. 

pj and dexter


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My first thought is that he wasn't completely healed from a few weeks ago so it wouldn't take much to make it act back up. Since it seems to be causing him quite a bit of pain, I would take him to the vet tomorrow. You'll feel better once you know if it is just a sprain or pulled muscle.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I would doubt it's pano, but anything's possible. If it is pano, it is painful. Since he was hurting so recently I would try to get him into the vet tomorrow, for peace of mind if nothing else.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope it's just a muscle problem, but without x-rays you can't be sure. Could it be an elbow issue?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

OCD comes to mind as a possibility.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't know where you are but maybe check for Lymes? Hope it heals soon!


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I second OCD. Have him lay down on his side or back. gently try to pull that leg tward you. Does he resist? If he does this can be a sign od OCD (osteochondritis dissecans). The only way to diagnose for sure is x ray under sedation. Dalton had this. His surgery was 12 weeks ago at about 6 months. We went through thinking it was growing pains, a strained ligiment etc....The vet for the rescue xrayed the elbow & wrist & found nothing. Prescribed Rimadyl for a strain/sprain. That helped a lot, but the problem did not go away. After his adoption was complete I took him to my vet & explained everything, right away OCD was suspected. A week won't make a big difference, but if it is OCD the damage is being done in the form of scar tissue the longer it goes untreated. The scar tissue causes arthritis later in life. I hope your dog does not have OCD, but I would definitely have it checked out. That hard limp is heart braking. Dalton had a lesion on the left shoulder, but the right one looks normal so far. Dogs with OCD run a 50% chance of having it in both legs. I was also told that OCD is heredatary & dogs with it should not be bred. 

Again, I hope your dog feels better soon.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Dalton's mom said:


> I was also told that OCD is heredatary & dogs with it should not be bred.


There are many possible causes of OCD, heredity being one of the possible causes. Diet, rapid growth, and physical injury are also possible causes. The suggestion that a dog with OCD not be bred is the viewpoint of many conservative breeders including this one. (When in doubt, don't do it.)


----------



## pj12 (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks for all of the replies and well wishes.
i'll call our vet first thing tomm and take dexter in asap. 
dex def will not be bred either way.
thanks again!


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Any update? I hope Dexter is feeling better.


----------

